# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  ΑVR αρχαριος βοηθεια

## giannhssdra

μεχρι στιγμης εχω ασχοληθει μονο με τον 8051 της atmel και επεισης εχω τον 8052 απλα για να μαθω τις παραπανω λειτουργεις του.και σκοπευω μολις τον τελειωσω ,δλδ μολις μαθω να δουλευω ολες τις λειτουργιες του ,να ασχοληθω με AVR.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω ιδεα απο μοντελα και πιο θα ηταν καταλληλο για να ξεκηνισω.μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε καποιο μοντελο για αρχη?και γενικα τι αλλα θα χρειαστω το προγραμμα του την πλακετα για να το προγραμματιζω ολα.θα ειναι καλυτερα να αρχισω με εναν 8bit(δεν ξερω καν αν υπαρχει 8bit avr) η με καποιον μεγαλυτερο?η δεν εχει σημασια?
επισης θα μου ειναι ευκολη η μεταβαση απο την μια οικογενεια στην αλλη?
οποιος ξερει......
ευχαριστω

----------


## chip

οι AVR είναι οκτάμπιτοι (έχουν βγει βέβαια εδώ και λίγο καιρό και 32 μπιτοι).
Υποθέτω οτι σε ενδιαφέρουν οι γνωστοι AVR (8bit).
Θα κατεβάσεις το AVRstudio και θα φτιαξεις τον  προγραμματιστή http://www.lancos.com/prog.htmlπροτείνει που συνδέεται στην παράλληλη θύρα του PC. Επίσης θα κατεβάσεις και το πρόγραμμα για προγραμματισμό του μικροελεγκτή ponyprog από το ίδιο site.
Για αρχή προτείνω μικρούς (απλούς) μικροελεγκτές όπως ο ATtiny2313 και ο ATMEGA8515.

----------


## giannhssdra

οκ γενικα αν ξεκινισω με εναν απο τους 2 αυτους θα μπορω μετα να παω και σε καποιον μεγαλυτερο?ποσο περιπου κοστιζουν ολα αυτα?δλδ με,προγραμμα,και προγραμματιστης?

----------


## chip

Δεν έχω αγοράσει τελευταία από ελλάδα τους μικροελεγκτές αυτούς οπότε εκτμώ γύρω στα 3 ευρώ ο μικρός και 5 ο μεγάλλος.
Τα πρόγράμματα είναι δωρεάν
και ο προγραμματιστής θα σου κοστίσει 2-3 ευρώ (μαζί με το κουτάκι που θα τον βάλεις)
Φυσικά και θα μπορείς να πας σε μεγαλύτερους AVR (των 8 bit)

----------


## tasosmos

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ο mega8515 εχει ιδιο pinout με τους 8051 με μια διαφορα στο reset.
Οποτε ισως υποστηριζεται απο τον προγραμματιστη που ηδη εχεις με καποιες τροποποιησεις. 

Βεβαια αφου αρχιζεις τωρα η προταση του chip ειναι σωστη, φτιαξε ενα απλο προγραμματιστη απο την αρχη κ τελος.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει αργοτερα συνδεση usb υπαρχει το usbasp που εχω ανεβασει στις παρουσιασεις.

Οι προγραμματιστες ειναι οι ιδιοι για το 99% των AVR 8bit, το ιδιο και το βασικο σετ εντολων.

Υποψιν οτι ο mega8515 ακριβως επειδη ειναι σχεδιασμενος σαν αντικαταστατης του 8051 δεν εχει ADC και εχει διαφορετικο pinout απο την πλειονοτητα των 40πινων avr.

Οι μΕ κοστιζουν ~2€ για τον tiny2313, 3-4€ ο mega8515 ή mega16(40pin επισης-καλυτερος-διαφορετικο pinout).
Τα υλικα για τον προγραμματιστη που προτεινε ο chip κοστιζουν λιγοτερο απο 5€.

Το avrstudio (assembler κ εξομοιωση) το κατεβαζεις κατευθειαν απο την atmel και ειναι δωρεαν. 
Αν θελεις καποια γλωσσα υψηλου επιπεδου οπως C υπαρχουν διαφοροι compilers απο δωρεαν (AVR-GCC) μεχρι πολυ ακριβοι.

Θα ελεγα για να ξεκινησεις με assembly παντως δεν χρειαζεται καν να αγορασεις τπτ, κατεβασε απλα το AVR studio και παιξε λιγο με την εξομοιωση.

----------


## giannhssdra

οι avr ειναι μονο 8bit?και τωρα βγηκαν και 32?γενικα μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις αν γνωριζεις κιολας για ποιο λογο να προτημισω εναν avr απο εναν pic (χωρις να ξερω και κατι για τους pic).για τι ειδους project χρησιμοποιουνται?ξερεις τις διαφορες μεταξυ των δυο οικογενειων?
δεν θελω γλωσσα υψηλου επιπεδου.χρησιμοποιω assembly.οποτε λες καλυτερα να κανω τον προγραμματιστη μονος μου.
τι διαφορες εχουν ο mega8515 και ο mega16?
για τον mega16 ειναι παλι ο ιδιος προγραμματιστης και το ιδιο προγραμμα?

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι, 8 bit ειναι η κυρια σειρα, οι 32μπιτοι δεν χρησιμοποιουνται τοσο πολυ.

Ενα τεραστιο πλεονεκτημα των avr σε σχεση με τους pic ειναι στην ταχυτητα, οι περισσοτερες εντολες εκτελουνται σε ενα κυκλο ρολογιου εναντι 4 για τους pic. 
Δλδ ενας avr στα 4ΜΗz ειναι περιπου ισος σε ταχυτητα επεξεργασιας με εναν pic στα 16Μ. (1 MIPS/MHz εναντι 1MIPS/4MHz)

Αν θυμαμαι καλα εχουν αρκετα μεγαλυτερο ρεπερτοριο εντολων σε σχεση με τους pic. Δλδ υπαρχουν εντολες που εκτελουν πιο συνθετες λειτουργιες απευθειας.

Κατα τα αλλα λιγο πολυ τα ιδια ειναι, για pic υπαρχουν περισσοτερα project ετοιμα ισως αλλα για avr υπαρχει το avrfreaks.com που ειναι ενα τεραστιο φορουμ με παρα πολλες πληροφοριες και "αναγνωρισμενο" απο την atmel.

Η χρηση τους ειναι λιγο πολυ γενικη, οπου δεν υπαρχουν πολυ αυξημενες απαιτησεις σε επεξεργαστικη ισχυ (χρηση ARM) και χρειαζεται χαμηλη καταναλωση ενεργειας.

Αν εχεις καποια πειρα σε κατασκευες ο προγραμματιστης της παραλληλης ειναι πανευκολος, δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρεις ετοιμο.

Αν θες πληρες αναπτυξιακο συστημα μια πολυ δημοφιλης επιλογη ειναι το stk500 που κυκλοφορει στην αγορα με τιμη 90-100€ αλλα υποψιν οτι πλεον ειναι "γερασμενο" και χρειαζεται ανταπτορα για μερικους νεους avr.

Αν δεν βιαζεσαι εχω φτιαξει ενα δικο μου dev board για 40πινους που συνδεεται σε οποιονδηποτε προγραμματιστη (οι προγραμματιστες γενικα δεν εχουν απαραιτητα βαση για τον μΕ αλλα ενα βυσμα που το συνδεεις σε αλλη πλακετα ή breadboard) αλλα μαλλον θα το ανεβασω κατα το τελος του μηνα.

Οσον αφορα την διαφορα μεταξυ mega16 κ 8515 ο 1ος ειναι γενικα καλυτερος και εχει παραπλησια τιμη. Κυριως εχει καλυτερη (και την πιο κοινη) διαταξη στα pins, διπλασια μνημη και ενσωματωμενο adc.

Για να αποφυγεις την αγορα βιβλιου μπορεις να βοηθηθεις στην αρχη απο σημειωσεις του Τει Πειραια εδω: http://digilab.teipir.gr/kyriakhs_MICRO.htm αν το παρεις αποφαση πες μου να σου στειλω και τις εντολες με επεξηγηση στα ελληνικα απο το δικο μου τμημα.

----------


## giannhssdra

οκ ευχαριστω.ναι αν μπορεις στειλε μου και τις εντολες η εδω η στο μαιλ μου
giannhssdra@hotmail.com
γενικα υπαρχουν βιβλια για να αρχισω να διαβαζω πανω σε αυτον τον επεξεργαστη?e-books υπαρχουν που να μποπρω να βρω ευκολα?
κατι που εγραψες 1MIPS/Mhz το MIPS τι ακριβως σημαινει?

----------


## tasosmos

Million Instructions Per Second, εκατομμυρια πραξεις ανα δευτερολεπτο.

Απο βιβλια το κλασικο ειναι αυτο http://www.bibliopolio.gr/%CE%A0%CF%...E-p-48534.html

το οποιο μπορεις να βρεις με λιγο ψαξιμο σε ebook, φυσικα στην αγγλικη εκδοση. Πιστευω παντως οτι με τις σημειωσεις απο το τει πειραια κ τις εντολες μπορεις να αρχισεις να ασχολεισαι.
Τις εντολες θα στις στειλω με μαιλ γιατι δεν χωραει εδω.

----------


## dbsjro

Τασο αν δεν σου ειναι πολυς κοπος στειλε τα και σε μενα

dbsjro@hotmail.com

Ευχαριστω!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## giannhssdra

υπαρχουν βιβλια σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη(e-books) για προγραμματισμο AVR?απο την αρχη δλδ να ειναι για αρχαριους.εχει κανεις τπτ και α μπορει να μου στειλει?η να μου πει που μπορω να βρω?
ευχαριστω

----------


## giannhssdra

υπαρχουν βιβλια σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη(e-books) για προγραμματισμο AVR?απο την αρχη δλδ να ειναι για αρχαριους.εχει κανεις τπτ και α μπορει να μου στειλει?η να μου πει που μπορω να βρω?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Hary Dee

Υπάρχει το "AVR-An Introductory Course" του Morton, το οποίο το έχω επαινέσει επανειλημμένα καθώς ήταν το βιβλίο το οποίο κατάφερε να με βάλει μπροστά με τους AVR. Νομίζω ότι είναι από τα καλύτερα. Γιατί σε αντίθεση με το "Προγραμματίζοντας τον μικροελεγκτή AVR" του Gadre (το οποίο είναι το μόνο στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία) εδώ δεν έχουν χυθεί ξερές πληροφορίες, εδώ σε πηγαίνει βήμα-βήμα προς την υλοποίηση πραγματικών προγραμμάτων. Τέσπα... άμα το θες pm me...

ΥΓ: Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι είναι στα αγγλικά, αλλά αφού κατάφερα να το διαβάσω εγώ όλοι μπορούν!  :Laugh:

----------


## Hary Dee

Ύστερα από σχετική έκκληση, ανέβ... βρήκα κάποια links για το βιβλίο  :Biggrin: :

Rapidshare: http://rapidshare.com/files/352402972/MOV27A.rar.html

MediaFire: http://www.mediafire.com/file/dd5tum3zatm/MOV27A.rar

----------


## sokos4

Ευχαριστούμε!αντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε!

----------


## firewalker

Πολύ καλό πρέπει να είναι το παρακάτω αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά. Θα ήθελα να ρίξω μια ματιά πριν σκάσω ~80 €.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Embedded-C-Programming-Atmel-AVR/dp/1418039594/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266591521&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: Embedded C Programming and the Atmel AVR (9781418039592): Richard H. Barnett, Sarah Cox, Larry O&#39;Cull: Books[/ame]

----------


## Hary Dee

> Πολύ καλό πρέπει να είναι το παρακάτω αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά. Θα ήθελα να ρίξω μια ματιά πριν σκάσω ~80 €.
> 
> Amazon.com: Embedded C Programming and the Atmel AVR (9781418039592): Richard H. Barnett, Sarah Cox, Larry O'Cull: Books



Ουάου! Αυτό ακριβώς μου χρειάζεται! Γιατί ένα άλλο που έχω πάει πακέτο για το AVR Butterfly... Πάντως απ' ότι βλέπω το έχει κατά 1€ ακριβότερο και ο Παπασωτηρίου αλλά κατόπιν παραγγελίας.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Ουάου! Αυτό ακριβώς μου χρειάζεται! Γιατί ένα άλλο που έχω πάει πακέτο για το AVR Butterfly... Πάντως απ' ότι βλέπω το έχει κατά 1€ ακριβότερο και ο Παπασωτηρίου αλλά κατόπιν παραγγελίας.



Πάντως αν το βρει κανείς... "φθηνότερα" ας μας το πει και εδώ!  :Wink: 
(έχω φάει όλο το google αλλά...)

----------


## BillGeo

> Ύστερα από σχετική έκκληση, ανέβ... βρήκα κάποια links για το βιβλίο :
> 
> Rapidshare: http://rapidshare.com/files/352402972/MOV27A.rar.html
> 
> MediaFire: http://www.mediafire.com/file/dd5tum3zatm/MOV27A.rar



Φιλε Hary,

Μηπως θα σου ηταν ευκολο να "ξαναβρεις" τα links γιατι αποθανανε?
Αν προτιμας στειλε μου τα στο billgeoz@gmail.com.

Eυχαριστω...

----------


## navar

> Αν δεν βιαζεσαι εχω φτιαξει ενα δικο μου dev board για 40πινους που συνδεεται σε οποιονδηποτε προγραμματιστη (οι προγραμματιστες γενικα δεν εχουν απαραιτητα βαση για τον μΕ αλλα ενα βυσμα που το συνδεεις σε αλλη πλακετα ή breadboard) αλλα μαλλον θα το ανεβασω κατα το τελος του μηνα.



  γραμμένο 			02-02-10, 15:38
Τάσο παρουσιάζει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον !!!!!!! Εχει ολοκληρωθεί το project ??? νομίζω πως είμαστε μπόλικοι που ψηνόμαστε για αυτό !!!!
(Τάσο αν με αντέξεις με τόσες απορίες και πρήξιμο, και δεν με διαλοστείλεις θα είσαι μεγάλο παλικάρι)

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα το εχω ψιλοεγκαταλειψει γιατι εχω μπλεξει με πολλα και διαφορα αυτο το εξαμηνο οποτε δεν εχω χρονο να ασχοληθω. 

Αν ψαξεις παντως στο νετ θα βρεις παρομοια σχεδια.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Φιλε Hary,
> 
> Μηπως θα σου ηταν ευκολο να "ξαναβρεις" τα links γιατι αποθανανε?
> Αν προτιμας στειλε μου τα στο billgeoz@gmail.com.
> 
> Eυχαριστω...



Στο έστειλα!  :Wink: 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για C & AVR έχω ανεβάσει εδώ άλλα 4. Ειδικά το τελευταίο δεν είναι εύκολο να το ανεβάζω συχνά λόγω τεράστιου όγκου...

----------


## alexisk10

Μπορω να προγραματισω AVR μΕ με Visual Basic η μονο με C? Αν ναι υπαρχει καποιο tutorial για Visual Basic?

----------


## tasosmos

Οχι visual, σκετο basic και ναι, υπαρχουν μερικοι compilers. 
Το πιο γνωστο ειναι το bascom: http://www.mcselec.com/index.php?opt...d=14&Itemid=41

Στην σελιδα τους θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες για το πως θα αρχισεις, ετοιμα προγραμματακια κτλ.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Μπορω να προγραματισω AVR μΕ με Visual Basic η μονο με C? Αν ναι υπαρχει καποιο tutorial για Visual Basic?



Έχω και εγώ έναν compiler από Basic για AVR, την BascomAVR. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει pm me...

PS: Δεν την έχω δουλέψει προσωπικά αλλά ξέρω κάποιοι άλλοι δηλώνουν φανατικοί!

----------


## alexisk10

θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες γιατι εχω εκπλαγη με το τι μπορει να κανει καποιος με μΕ, βασικα θα ηθελα πληροφοριες για το πως θα αρχησω τι προγραμματιστη να αγορασω κ με πιο μΕ (μοντελο) της atmel να αρχησω να πειραματιζομαι. θα ξεκινισω με τα παραδοσιακα ledakia  μετα για καπιο timer σε 7-segment αφτα για αρχη. 

Τι γνωμη εχετε να πειτε για το προγραμμερ στο παρακατο λινκ

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Mini-ATMEL...item5887d47d3c

----------


## navar

με προβληματίζουν 2 πράγματα !!!!
1) λέει οτι είναι για stk500 ( πραγμα που ελπίζω να μη προϋποθέτει να έχει ένα stk500)
2) στους supported deν βλέπω τον Atmega328

----------


## Hary Dee

> Τι γνωμη εχετε να πειτε για το προγραμμερ στο παρακατο λινκ
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Mini-ATMEL...item5887d47d3c



Τονίζοντας πάντα ότι είμαι και εγώ νέος στο κόλπο, θα πω μία γνώμη... Η συσκευή αυτή πρέπει να είναι ένας κλασσικός φτηνός κλώνος μίας αντίστοιχης συσκευής της Atmel (συγκεκριμένα του AVRISP). Οι συσκευές αυτές είναι μεν φθηνότερες αλλά αμφιβάλλω για το τι υποστήριξη έχουν, σε αντίθεση με τα αντίστοιχα προϊόντα της Atmel τα οποία δέχονται αναβαθμίσεις μέσα από το AVR Studio. Προσωπικά προτίμησα να δώσω 50€ και να πάρω κάτι "εγκεκριμένο" από την Atmel (το AVR Dragon), το οποίο υποστηρίζει και πολύ περισσότερες δυνατότητες από το ISP που δίνει αυτή η συσκευή.
Βέβαια πολλοί εδώ μέσα κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με hand-made programmers, σχέδια των οποίων υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ. Συνήθως προγραμματίζουν και αυτοί με ISP.




> 1) λέει οτι είναι για stk500 ( πραγμα που ελπίζω να μη προϋποθέτει να έχει ένα stk500)



Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα, από ότι έχω δει οι κλώνοι δίνουν ονόματα που να έχουν μέσα τους όρους ISP, JTAG, STK500, ATMEL κλπ για να παραπλανούν τον κόσμο... Έτσι στην αρχή και εγώ νόμισα ότι βρήκα το JTAGICE mkII από 250€ μόλις 50€!






> θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες γιατι εχω εκπλαγη με το τι μπορει να κανει καποιος με μΕ, βασικα θα ηθελα πληροφοριες για το πως θα αρχησω τι προγραμματιστη να αγορασω κ με πιο μΕ (μοντελο) της atmel να αρχησω να πειραματιζομαι. θα ξεκινισω με τα παραδοσιακα ledakia  μετα για καπιο timer σε 7-segment αφτα για αρχη.



Όπως πάντα προτείνω:




> Υπάρχει το "AVR-An Introductory Course" του Morton, το οποίο το έχω επαινέσει επανειλημμένα καθώς ήταν το βιβλίο το οποίο κατάφερε να με βάλει μπροστά με τους AVR. Νομίζω ότι είναι από τα καλύτερα. Γιατί σε αντίθεση με το "Προγραμματίζοντας τον μικροελεγκτή AVR" του Gadre (το οποίο είναι το μόνο στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία) εδώ δεν έχουν χυθεί ξερές πληροφορίες, εδώ σε πηγαίνει βήμα-βήμα προς την υλοποίηση πραγματικών προγραμμάτων. Τέσπα... άμα το θες pm me...
> 
> ΥΓ: Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι είναι στα αγγλικά, αλλά αφού κατάφερα να το διαβάσω εγώ όλοι μπορούν!

----------


## tzortzakos

το attiny 11 εχω και θελω να το προγραματισω για να δοκιμασω αν φορτωνεται απο την πλακετα που εχω βρει ειναι μια εκδοση απο το περιοδικο ελεκτορ 
ενα μικρο προγραμμα θελω απο φιλο να με στειλη για ενα led πχ να φλασαρη
αν ειναι δυνατον και λιγες οδηγιες για αρχη....με το codeVision
θα μπρορεσω  να κανω την εφαρμογη ?

----------


## BillGeo

> Στο έστειλα! 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για C & AVR έχω ανεβάσει εδώ άλλα 4. Ειδικά το τελευταίο δεν είναι εύκολο να το ανεβάζω συχνά λόγω τεράστιου όγκου...




Nα 'σαι καλα Hary.

Τα κατεβασα ολα.
Τωρα μενει να βρω χρονο να τα ξεκοκκαλισω :W00t:

----------


## alexisk10

εχω μια απορεια σχετικα με την συχνοτητα των avr. πως κ με ποια κριτιρια την υπολογιζουμαι????

βασικα ρωτω γιατι θα κατασκευασω αυτον το προγραμματιστη.
http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php

----------


## Panoss

Τι εννοείς "την υπολογίζουμε";
Δεν την υπολογίζουμε. Κάθε μικροελεγκτής έχει μία μέγιστη συχνότητα λειτουργίας η οποία δίνεται στο datasheet του.
Έτσι εσύ, αν θες το πρόγραμμά σου να τρέχει γρήγορα, θα βάλεις κρύσταλλο στη μέγιστη συχνότητα λειτουργίας. π.χ 20MHz.
Αν σε άλλη εφαρμογή όμως, σε ενδιαφέρει η χαμηλή κατανάλωση θα βάλεις κρύσταλλο χαμηλής συχνότητας, π.χ 4MHz.
Ο υπολογισμός της συχνότητας θα σου χρειαστεί αν θες ο κάθε παλμός να χει ορισμένη χρονική διάρκεια που θα σε διευκολύνει στους χρονικούς υπολογισμούς σου στο πρόγραμμα που φτιάχνεις για το μικροελεγκτή.

----------


## alexisk10

δηλαδη ο ATmega128A (για παραδιγμα τον διαλεξα αυτον) στο Datasheet λεει
Speed Grades 0 - 16 MHz for ATmega128A αρα παιρνει συχνοτητες απο 0-16ΜΗz Σωστα?

----------


## Panoss

Σωστά.    .

----------


## tasosmos

Το 0 προφανως δεν εχει νοημα... ναι μεχρι 16Μ παει "επισημα", σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις μπορεις να παιξεις κ παραπανω αλλα για το 99,999% των περιπτωσεων δεν θα χρειαστεις κατι τετοιο. 
Οι κρυσταλλοι που χρησιμοποιουνται πιο συχνα ειναι 4 / 10 / 12(usb) / 3.6864 / 7.3728 MHz (οι 2 τελευταιες για σειριακη).

----------


## Hary Dee

> Πολύ καλό πρέπει να είναι το παρακάτω αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά. Θα ήθελα να ρίξω μια ματιά πριν σκάσω ~80 €.
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Embedded-C-Programming-Atmel-AVR/dp/1418039594/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266591521&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: Embedded C Programming and the Atmel AVR (9781418039592): Richard H. Barnett, Sarah Cox, Larry O&#39;Cull: Books[/ame]



Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχουμε γράψει και σε άλλο τόπικ, αυτό πλέον κυκλοφορεί...  :Wink:

----------

